# oh lordy..



## electrostars (Apr 30, 2008)

Taking these photos of my collection just made me think I need to stopppppppppppppppp..but i just can't stop buying mac. hahah.

this was my collection a couple of months ago:







this is it now, although i'm too lazy to list anything. XD






my camera really washed my palettes out. oh well. ;/







thats' not everything..i'm waiting on swaps/sales for more crap. hahaha.


----------



## fjc62701 (Apr 30, 2008)

That's a nice collection. I wish I had that much


----------



## electrostars (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## newagetomatoz (Apr 30, 2008)

Fabulous collection!  What MSFs do you have?  They look really pretty in the picture!


----------



## mreichert (Apr 30, 2008)

Beautiful!  Don't you just love the Heatherette goodies? It's my FAVORITE


----------



## electrostars (Apr 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *newagetomatoz* 

 
_Fabulous collection! What MSFs do you have? They look really pretty in the picture!_

 
I haveeeee...
Porcelain Pink
Nothern Light
Light Flush
Lightscapade x 2

lol..and that is all. I wish I had more though.


----------



## electrostars (Apr 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mreichert* 

 
_Beautiful! Don't you just love the Heatherette goodies? It's my FAVORITE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lol.
yesssssss..but to be honest, I haven't even used ANY of my heatherette stuff..
but I do LOVE hollywood nights mmmmm..I tried it on at the store with style minx and I am in loveeeeeeee..but I'm so lazy I never wear makeup anymore, because I get up way too early. lol..so they just sit there waiting to be used one day.


----------



## CHICGIRL (May 11, 2008)

I love itttttttttt


----------



## electrostars (May 11, 2008)

thanks.


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (May 11, 2008)

aw really nice stuff =)


----------



## Victim of LOVE (May 14, 2008)

Oh what a great collection !

can u take photos of ur lipsticks, I'd like to see the colors if u don't mind


----------



## n_c (May 14, 2008)

That's a great collection!


----------



## melliquor (May 18, 2008)

Damn... your collection has grown.  That is alot.


----------



## coachkitten (May 18, 2008)

That is a great collection!


----------



## electrostars (May 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Victim of LOVE* 

 
_Oh what a great collection !

can u take photos of ur lipsticks, I'd like to see the colors if u don't mind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I will when I'm not lazy. lol.


----------



## electrostars (May 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_Damn... your collection has grown. That is alot._

 
I know, right. XD


----------

